# Book of Weeping Angels (Doctor Who) Prototype



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing well. We have been hard at work with all the ereaders and tablet units coming out for Xmas so have not had the chance to post on this board for a while. For those in the know we have been producing our version of the River Song Diary from Doctor Who for Tablets & eReaders. We were asked by some of our customers if we could do a mock up of the Book of Weeping Angels. Below are some photos of our finished prototype. Please let us know what you think? Thanks in advance.










Here is the graphic composition we use to base our design on










-J


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

That cover is gorgeous!  One question though - I have your Octopus cover for my K4 (mini), and it scratches very easily.  I know it's supposed to do that, it adds character, yadda yadda, but I think I prefer covers that don't scratch.  Is this that same type of leather as well?


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

When will you be taking orders for the new Kindle PW?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

So cool! Love it!


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

That's gorgeous! I'd be interested in that one. I stopped by your site and didn't see it. Any chance it'll be available soon?

I like it better than the River Song diary one.


----------



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

Did the prototype ever get completed for the Kindle Paperwhite?


----------

